# Whatsapp media and Foldermount



## umby75 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, I installed Foldermount and I mounted Whatsapp folder but when I turn on the phone and I get media when Foldermount hasn't mounted yet I lose some media in Whatsapp. Do you know how can I fix it?

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------



## adamrichard (8 mo ago)

umby75 said:


> Hi, I installed Foldermount and I mounted Whatsapp folder but when I turn on the phone and I get media when Foldermount hasn't mounted yet I lose some media in Whatsapp. Do you know how can I fix it?
> 
> Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


I'm a noob

on every boot, FolderMount will mount each folder one by mount. Without root, FolderMount will not be able to mount the folders properly

IMHO, it will not work after unroot

Do please share what you end up doing and the results


----------

